# Test Results & Being Banned!!



## AnaSCI (Feb 18, 2018)

We have just had to permenantly ban our first member during this testing!

pooh6369 has been banned from here and also from PM.

*Testing results are NOT allowed to leave the Testing section NO exceptions!*

He was even told by other donating members in the thread he decided to post on another forum about the testing and yet did not care because he thought his $10 bought him a voice?

*This will not be tolerated and there are no warnings! You WILL BE permanently banned if you take the testing results out of the Testing section!*

If members wish to see the results you need to tell them they either need to contact buck1973 for monetary donations or 25 posts gains them access to the testing section.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 19, 2018)

Someone just posted on promuscle about a forum and they going on about the testing. I just started reading one thread (there maybe more as no link was posted) and I recognize one username from promuscle and he is posting everything. This is going to ruin donations for future testing which is annoying. Here is the link...

Test results on professionalmuscle. com suck!!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Feb 19, 2018)

Just read more and it seems they have got the info from promuscle were pooh6369 posted. No one has mentioned anymore details. Perhaps I should have read it all before posting but I was unaware that pooh guy you banned posted the info on promuscle.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Feb 19, 2018)

That's pathetic.


----------



## montego (Feb 19, 2018)

I am on another forum where this testing was refrenced by a new member.

He named a source who had bad results but didn't divulge any more info then that.

If a mod from this forum would like me to revise the thread, I can do so.

Also, how can I donate towards the testing?


----------



## Marky boy (Feb 19, 2018)

Fair enough


----------



## Czworeczki (Feb 19, 2018)

project has to survive so you have to do donate to see results, there is no free sharing for me its fair.


----------



## AnaSCI (Feb 19, 2018)

monetgo said:


> I am on another forum where this testing was refrenced by a new member.
> 
> He named a source who had bad results but didn't divulge any more info then that.
> 
> ...



The testing can be talked about and you can even say whether a source's results were 'good' or 'bad' but you cannot post the actual physique results anywhere outside of the testing forum.

People should be directing others back here to review the results whether by donation or meeting the posting requirements.

For monetary donations you can contact buck1973 (Moderator here), or 25 posts will automatically grant you access to the testing forum.


----------



## lntense (Feb 19, 2018)

monetgo said:


> I am on another forum where this testing was refrenced by a new member.
> 
> He named a source who had bad results but didn't divulge any more info then that.
> 
> ...



PM buck1973 for donations


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 19, 2018)

To the member Sullinatah and everyone else, stop saying the testing is at Professional Muscle.  The testing is through AnaSci.org.  Instead of getting into fights on other forums over these results, please post a general link to the AnaSci.org website and explain to people that if they donate to the testing or have 25 posts they will have access to the AAS testing results.  Stay calm and try to drive members here, not away!


----------



## montego (Feb 19, 2018)

AnaSCI said:


> The testing can be talked about and you can even say whether a source's results were 'good' or 'bad' but you cannot post the actual physique results anywhere outside of the testing forum.
> 
> People should be directing others back here to review the results whether by donation or meeting the posting requirements.
> 
> For monetary donations you can contact buck1973 (Moderator here), or 25 posts will automatically grant you access to the testing forum.





lntense said:


> PM buck1973 for donations


Thank you guys.


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 20, 2018)

monetgo said:


> I am on another forum where this testing was refrenced by a new member.
> 
> He named a source who had bad results but didn't divulge any more info then that.
> 
> ...



Montego, you're the Mod on Anabolic Science Forum correct?  Thank you for coming over here and being as polite as you are.  Hopefully what happened over there doesn't happen again.  I made a thread about members being an ambassador for the testing and spoke to several of the members about it.

We're looking forward to you making a donation and seeing the results of the testing!   I know some members on your board felt like not sharing the results wasn't helping the community but the testing isn't cheap and if we just released results, no one would bother donating.  We're looking for a minimum $25...we've accepted as little as $5...we understand some people may not be in a position financially so we also set it up so a post count of 25 will grant people access to that forum.  We really want everyone, regardless of post count, to donate something.  Many of these sponsors span multiple forums so it's a great service to a lot of people.

In the past two weeks, 4 or 5 results were released and we have a total of 20 for this last round of testing.  The results were all over the place.  The first 3 we released were from sponsors that had AAS in the bottle but it wasn't the AAS that was on the label.  The dosage was way off too!

Hopefully we'll see you here more often and we look forward to your input!


----------



## squatster (Feb 20, 2018)

Monetgo- hope you post with us and become part of us. 
Would be great to have another family member


----------



## montego (Feb 20, 2018)

*Bio* said:


> Montego, you're the Mod on Anabolic Science Forum correct?  Thank you for coming over here and being as polite as you are.  Hopefully what happened over there doesn't happen again.  I made a thread about members being an ambassador for the testing and spoke to several of the members about it.
> 
> We're looking forward to you making a donation and seeing the results of the testing!   I know some members on your board felt like not sharing the results wasn't helping the community but the testing isn't cheap and if we just released results, no one would bother donating.  We're looking for a minimum $25...we've accepted as little as $5...we understand some people may not be in a position financially so we also set it up so a post count of 25 will grant people access to that forum.  We really want everyone, regardless of post count, to donate something.  Many of these sponsors span multiple forums so it's a great service to a lot of people.
> 
> ...


Yes sir. I'm a mod over there and thought it was the right thing to do to notify the members here about the posts after I saw the reply about how the testing was done and the way the info was handled.

I think this is a great process and don't disagree with keeping the info private at all especially, since such a small donation could save you hundreds in Mislabeled product.

I'm messaging buck as we speak to chip in. Not just to see the results but, to support what you guys have going on.

Wish more boards and members "got it" like you do here.


----------



## montego (Feb 20, 2018)

squatster said:


> Monetgo- hope you post with us and become part of us.
> Would be great to have another family member


I'll be contributing whatever I can man. 

I'm on PM as well but, I normally just read and learn from guys with more expertise then myself.


----------



## montego (Feb 20, 2018)

*Bio* said:


> Montego, you're the Mod on Anabolic Science Forum correct?  Thank you for coming over here and being as polite as you are.  Hopefully what happened over there doesn't happen again.  I made a thread about members being an ambassador for the testing and spoke to several of the members about it.
> 
> We're looking forward to you making a donation and seeing the results of the testing!   I know some members on your board felt like not sharing the results wasn't helping the community but the testing isn't cheap and if we just released results, no one would bother donating.  We're looking for a minimum $25...we've accepted as little as $5...we understand some people may not be in a position financially so we also set it up so a post count of 25 will grant people access to that forum.  We really want everyone, regardless of post count, to donate something.  Many of these sponsors span multiple forums so it's a great service to a lot of people.
> 
> ...





monetgo said:


> Yes sir. I'm a mod over there and thought it was the right thing to do to notify the members here about the posts after I saw the reply about how the testing was done and the way the info was handled.
> 
> I think this is a great process and don't disagree with keeping the info private at all especially, since such a small donation could save you hundreds in Mislabeled product.
> 
> ...


My bad. Anabolic Steroid Forum. Yes.


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 20, 2018)

That's great!  Just so you know, we only receive samples from long time, trusted members...some VET or VIP status and all samples must be sealed so there's no funny business.


----------



## buck1973 (Feb 20, 2018)

monetgo said:


> Yes sir. I'm a mod over there and thought it was the right thing to do to notify the members here about the posts after I saw the reply about how the testing was done and the way the info was handled.
> 
> I think this is a great process and don't disagree with keeping the info private at all especially, since such a small donation could save you hundreds in Mislabeled product.
> 
> ...



This goes out to  not only yrself but all.  Any questions about how the  process works feel free to ask, this is  all done to b as transparent as possible. all results are posted all that is  asked is that the specifics stay here (as AnaSCI Has posted above).
ALL are welcome.


----------



## GearGod (Feb 20, 2018)

I have over 25 posts and still cannot access the testing. I would like to review the thread


----------



## FrancisK (Feb 20, 2018)

GearGod said:


> I have over 25 posts and still cannot access the testing. I would like to review the thread



You made 25 one sentence posts in 15 minutes to avoid paying 5 bucks and you have the balls to actually complain you can’t see them?

What the hell is wrong with people how do they have such little shame?


----------



## GearGod (Feb 20, 2018)

FrancisK said:


> You made 25 one sentence posts in 15 minutes to avoid paying 5 bucks and you have the balls to actually complain you can’t see them?
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is wrong with people how do they have such little shame?





I actually can - it was a technical issue. Who are you to say how active someone is? ***EDIT***

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GearGod (Feb 20, 2018)

FrancisK said:


> You made 25 one sentence posts in 15 minutes to avoid paying 5 bucks and you have the balls to actually complain you can’t see them?
> 
> 
> 
> What the hell is wrong with people how do they have such little shame?





I’m not new to the Forum or the AAS scene. You’d be surprised if you knew how involved I was and who I know so I’d watch what you say.


----------



## GearGod (Feb 20, 2018)

I’d like to donate more than ***EDIT*** Francisk ***EDIT***. If a mod could message I’d really appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 20, 2018)

GearGod you can donate, contact buck1973 but you're also receiving a warning as well.  Don't talk to other members here like that...it doesn't fly here.  FrancisK is right regarding quality posts.  Let's move on.


----------



## FrancisK (Feb 20, 2018)

My bad bro bro, I'll "watch it" and "keep my mouth" shut like you pm'ed me to do....haha!


----------



## FrancisK (Feb 20, 2018)

If I got you to donate brother than it's a good thing, even if it came about like that.

Didn't mean to call you out so hard just frustrated with things in regards to this whole situation....


----------



## demons (Feb 21, 2018)

Good to see ya over here GD



GearGod said:


> I’m not new to the Forum or the AAS scene. You’d be surprised if you knew how involved I was and who I know so I’d watch what you say.


----------



## brucepancake (Feb 24, 2018)

exactly. give 20 dollars and shut up


----------



## GearGod (Feb 26, 2018)

I just saw these messages. I don't know why it doesn't notify me on my tapatalk here. Anyways, me and Fransisk are all good. We hashed it out PM like men. Id be happy to make a donation. I will support any and all testing - anything like anabolic lab deserves to be supported in my book. Thanks


----------



## G.I.Bro (Mar 3, 2018)

I saw some discussion on PM and referenced the tests over here and said I was impressed anasci was doing this, I'd missed it being done. I didn't post actual results/numbers or anything. Then I saw this thread. If even referring to them is in violation I can have them deleted.

How do I donate to this anasci testing project? This is a hugely important service to the membership. I'm definitely going to give this board some more attention!


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 3, 2018)

G.I.Bro said:


> I saw some discussion on PM and referenced the tests over here and said I was impressed anasci was doing this, I'd missed it being done. I didn't post actual results/numbers or anything. Then I saw this thread. If even referring to them is in violation I can have them deleted.
> 
> How do I donate to this anasci testing project? This is a hugely important service to the membership. I'm definitely going to give this board some more attention!



Yes Sir,   send  me  a  PM   and i  will get the  info over to  ya..  
if ya  like instant   access  just  amke a  pledge in the  donation  thread 

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anabolic-steroid-serum-testing/40962-aas-testing-donations-thread-5.html


----------



## K1 (Mar 4, 2018)

brucepancake said:


> exactly. give 25 dollars and shut up



:yeahthat:


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 4, 2018)

Hey guys, even the drug tested isn't supposed to mentioned outside of this forum.  I went to look at one of the Sponsor threads and everyone is talking about a certain AAS testing bad.  The rules state that any information leaked outside this forum will result in a perm ban.

If people can get information like that, regardless of not knowing the exact dosage, why would they bother donating.  ALL OF THE INFORMATION IN THE TEST RESULTS FORUM IS PRIVILEGED INFORMATION!  You can mention one or more products testing good or bad but not the name(s).  When people ask for more information, that's when you become an ambassador for the testing.  Let them know it's going on at AnaSci.org and they need to contact buck1973 and the minimum donation is $25.

If you have a bad product, contact the Sponsor or Rep via email and handle it in private.


----------



## montego (Mar 4, 2018)

This has been a hot topic on anther forum I'm on after it was mentioned.

I've been watching and no exacts were given (that I saw) and I'll remove them if they are. Also, it was received badly and holes shot through it, as I can understand from members who don't know anyone from here or even care to look into it.

Sorry if this causes any issues. I personally won't be mentioning this testing anywhere else since I don't have the patience to defend it in every post.

I do thank you again for doing this and, I'll be donating again when the check hits the bank.


----------



## buck1973 (Mar 5, 2018)

monetgo said:


> This has been a hot topic on anther forum I'm on after it was mentioned.
> 
> I've been watching and no exacts were given (that I saw) and I'll remove them if they are. Also, it was received badly and holes shot through it, as I can understand from members who don't know anyone from here or even care to look into it.
> 
> ...



Your welcome here anytime 
 I  hope i did not over step my bonds in the  few posts I  made...
 We are also  glad  you  see the  value in wat we are tryin to  do  for the  community...


----------



## ALLEX (Mar 5, 2018)

monetgo said:


> (...)



You misspelled your name. :action-smiley-060::action-smiley-060:


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 5, 2018)

monetgo said:


> This has been a hot topic on anther forum I'm on after it was mentioned.
> 
> I've been watching and no exacts were given (that I saw) and I'll remove them if they are. Also, it was received badly and holes shot through it, as I can understand from members who don't know anyone from here or even care to look into it.
> 
> ...



I tell you Monetgo I know your position.
From your post I take it your a mod from another site.
Ive had so many keyboard fights over the years with guys Ive just learn to say a few things That "I" believe then go on. As a community we should all be looking out for one another in the end.

If they-anyone- would take the time to look into it with an open mind the info is all there. Anyone can try to test or trick janoshik, the guy is on point.
There are also Other places Like Simec that can be used (which we have done)

Id advise the guys with doubts to just spend a few $ or organize together among the people they trust. That would be the fat and easy way for them to know on there own without having to care or believe in anything we have done.

Im not a trusting person either by nature as I have seen a lot of shady things and people in the bodybuilding community.

Guys that may have followed the Hgh testing scene over the past years
would know you have two of the best in the community handling these samples and overlooking the testing.


----------



## AnaSCI (Mar 5, 2018)

monetgo said:


> This has been a hot topic on anther forum I'm on after it was mentioned.
> 
> I've been watching and no exacts were given (that I saw) and I'll remove them if they are. Also, it was received badly and holes shot through it, as I can understand from members who don't know anyone from here or even care to look into it.
> 
> ...



Honest and well said! Thank you again!


----------



## FrancisK (Mar 5, 2018)

Same here montego, I wasnt looking to step on any toes over there.  You have a good community over there and it’s natural to have push back when random people sign up to tell something specific....


----------



## Ironhammer (Mar 7, 2018)

*Bio* said:


> To the member Sullinatah and everyone else, stop saying the testing is at Professional Muscle.  The testing is through AnaSci.org.  Instead of getting into fights on other forums over these results, please post a general link to the AnaSci.org website and explain to people that if they donate to the testing or have 25 posts they will have access to the AAS testing results.  Stay calm and try to drive members here, not away!


Its what brought me here.

Sent from my SM-J327P using Tapatalk


----------



## rowdyz (Mar 10, 2018)

So thankful for everyone involved in this forum, i knew my stuff was underdosed and the tests proved my intuition. I will be using a new source from here on out. Thank you all.


----------



## *Bio* (Mar 11, 2018)

rowdyz said:


> So thankful for everyone involved in this forum, i knew my stuff was underdosed and the tests proved my intuition. I will be using a new source from here on out. Thank you all.



I'm glad the testing was beneficial for you.  You obviously see how important the testing is.  If you can, make a minimum donation of $25, or more if you can and help us keep this testing going!!


----------



## muj (Mar 17, 2018)

Shame that people are willing to do this and try to ruin and disrespect such a great initiative


----------



## Joeyv330 (Apr 24, 2018)

Was wondering also


----------



## Joeyv330 (May 23, 2018)

Where do we pay the money and how


----------



## AnaSCI (May 23, 2018)

Joeyv330 said:


> Where do we pay the money and how



Contact buck1973.
Once you're all set, he will let me know and I will adjust your user status.
Thank you


----------



## ketsugo (May 23, 2018)

Interesting ........


----------



## Joeyv330 (May 26, 2018)

We can all help by doing blood testing


----------



## AnaSCI (May 26, 2018)

Joeyv330 said:


> We can all help by doing blood testing



Personally, I have never been one to go by bloods.
Too many inconsistencies have been openly shown over the years from same batches used by different people with different results.

This testing we are doing here will give you a definite answer on what the product and dose actually is.
The only step further we could go would come at a much higher expense and that would be moving into testing for heavy metals.


----------



## Zensation (May 31, 2018)

Hey guys, im new on this forum but think what you all are doing as far as testing is fantastic! I would love to donate $25 or so towards the cause if some one contacts me via pm.  Good stuff!


----------



## AnaSCI (May 31, 2018)

Zensation said:


> Hey guys, im new on this forum but think what you all are doing as far as testing is fantastic! I would love to donate $25 or so towards the cause if some one contacts me via pm.  Good stuff!



Welcome to the board!
You can contact buck1973 here on how to donate.
Thank you!


----------



## suppdude (Jun 6, 2018)

Zensation said:


> Hey guys, im new on this forum but think what you all are doing as far as testing is fantastic! I would love to donate $25 or so towards the cause if some one contacts me via pm.  Good stuff!



Same.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Jun 6, 2018)

Yea, send Buck a pm. You guys will want to see these recent tests if you are a frequent buyer to some of the labs.

It's about time I need to resend some more $$$ to help out too.


----------



## Foxman101 (Jun 7, 2018)

Buck, do you take several payment options ?


----------



## Sub7percent (Jun 8, 2018)

So I see I got banned at PM for the following reason:

*You have been banned for the following reason:
Bringing test results here from anasci to start problems.

Date the ban will be lifted: Never*

I posted about it in the banned forum 2 days ago asking for information about what results I posted but have gotten no answer and really don’t expect I will (because I actually have not posted any results there).

What I did post was two things that I am guessing are somehow tied to me getting banned. One was stating in a sponsors thread that members should check out the testing at Anasci. This cannot be the reason because a few posted down from me a mod said the same thing and posted a link. The other was in the scirrox thread I asked about the quality of the primo ace, saying that I heard it was really smooth. That was all. In that post I didn’t mention the testing at all. Now we know based on the testing done here what the deal is w that. However, I didn’t say a single thing about the fact that the product was tested or anything about the results. There was someone who quoted my post who then eluded to the test results - maybe the mod who banned me made a mistake and intended to ban them? I don’t know. 

I have contributed both product and $ to the testing and will continue to do so. I have had members ask me for the results and I tell them that I can’t do that and they need to contribute to Anasci. 

I am posting this here because I am not really sure how else to approach this since I am getting no response over there.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 8, 2018)

I banned you and it was for reason number 2 
You listed. The testing is for everyone that contributes to know what’s going on and what there using. It’s held here at a anasci for a reason.
It’s not for you to run over there and stir up a bunch of trouble. It’s a good way to ruin the testing by starting trouble over there.

And what was the reasoning? 
Who are you to go warn the world? 
Can you not just be happy knowing the result ?


----------



## Sub7percent (Jun 8, 2018)

rAJJIN said:


> I banned you and it was for reason number 2
> You listed. The testing is for everyone that contributes to know what’s going on and what there using. It’s held here at a anasci for a reason.
> It’s not for you to run over there and stir up a bunch of trouble. It’s a good way to ruin the testing by starting trouble over there.
> 
> ...



rAJJIN - i hear you, and I understand and apologize.

I do want to mention though in other cases I do see a lot of the testing being discussed over there regularly, in and out of sponsor threads, and i did not think it was an issue so long as we do not make note of the actual testing.  My hope was not to stir up trouble, but rather to stir up interest in people coming over here to view the testing, because the more that are interested the more will contribute. 

Hopefully you can understand this and lift the ban, I would appreciate it and in the future refrain from mentioning anything about the testing.  However I do have to say it is a little unclear as to what discussion is permissible and impermissible, and maybe we should try and clarify that a bit - especially if as you say it may lead to ruining the testing altogether.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 8, 2018)

I’ll lift the ban.

The rule is just be more vague your first comment was fine it was the second one when you kept pushing it.
Just say hey you guys may want to see the results


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1 (Jun 8, 2018)

rAJJIN said:


> I’ll lift the ban.
> 
> The rule is just be more vague your first comment was fine it was the second one when you kept pushing it.
> Just say hey you guys may want to see the results



Yeah man, remember the last set of results...You guys can't go back into their threads attacking them or throwing snide remarks!

Just post a link to the results and tell people to get over and check them out!


----------



## Sub7percent (Jun 8, 2018)

K1 said:


> Yeah man, remember the last set of results...You guys can't go back into their threads attacking them or throwing snide remarks!
> 
> 
> 
> Just post a link to the results and tell people to get over and check them out!





Agreed.  Sounds good.  Thanks guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BG (Jun 12, 2018)

Glad it worked out for you sub7, but come on..i KNEW you were going to get banned. Sometimes people need to slow down


----------



## Sub7percent (Jun 12, 2018)

Hey guys I’m still banned.  A little help?  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 12, 2018)

Should be good now


----------



## Sub7percent (Jun 12, 2018)

rAJJIN said:


> Should be good now





Thanks raj 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Txmason32 (Jun 13, 2018)

I’m sure it’s posted but who can I PM on here to make a donation to view test results. Curious to see if lab I used and had blood work done and had issue with source over is on the tested list


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 13, 2018)

Txmason32 said:


> I’m sure it’s posted but who can I PM on here to make a donation to view test results. Curious to see if lab I used and had blood work done and had issue with source over is on the tested list



buck1973


----------

